# What is the best?



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm buying a new camera and I've got up to about $2500, maybe a bit more, to spend on it. I need recommendations as to what is the top dog camera for that kind of money. I'm primarily going to use this for taking pictures of plants. Would you recommend a seperate macro lens?

Thanks,

Del


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Del,
with that much money, I'd probably go for the Nikon D70s with two external flashes and a quality macro lens.

$.02


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Del, 

If you want to wait, I would recommend new D200. Camera wasn't officially announced but there are planty of "leaked" photos on internet. Price should be around $1700. D200 with 60mm f/2.8 or 105mm f/2.8 true 1:1 macro lenses will provide you with amazing setup. 

I also agree with Mike, If you don't want to spend 1700$ on D200, D70 or D70s for less then $1000 will give more then enough for "plant" photography.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the help everyone.

What kind of external flashes would I use?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I would recommend SB-600 or SB-800. 

If you are thinking about owning more then one and getting involved with CLS Speedlight system, I would recommend SB-800. If you go with D70/D70s, which have Commander Mode to trigger Remote flash and money is an object, SB-600 should be sufficient.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

OK, here is what I went with and I tried just about every kind of high-end camera out there over the last week. There is a very, very nice camera store in Omaha, http://www.rockbrookcamera.com, that let me try out everything. If your in Omaha stop by there.

I bought the Canon D20 with 2 lenses, 18-65mm and 100mm macro, and have been exceptionally pleased with the performance. I skipped the optional flashes for now as I have a lot of constant light sources to work with.

I was able to take a standard camera assisted image and print it out on a 20x30 poster. You could not see the pixels even at that size. I could kick myself for not buying a nice camera earlier.

I really appreciate everyones input.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, except for the remote flash capability, I'd have gone with the 20D now rather than the D200 later as well. You'll like it more as you learn to use it


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

well the body of the camera always drops in price first anyway.. its the lenses that will kill you. But having said that.. THAT is one SWEET camera you got..


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Opie,

Congrats ! I'm a Nikon nut, but think you got a great camera. I have a friend that's a Canon nut and we always have little friendly quibbles, but I can not honestly say that my Nikon is better or worse than his Canon equipment. Luckily I drive a Sequoia and he drives a Tundra so we can both agree on Toyota  

I am looking for a good quality printer and have an HP 7150 now. Do you have any recommendations as to a good quality consumer grade printer?

Thx

André


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You got a real nice camera there, Del! I have been eyeing one of those for a while as well, but $$ is an issue. Enjoy!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Grats on the camera!

If I may, I would recommend you pick up the 50mm 1.8 USM. Probably the best bang for the buck lense (~$70). It takes great pictures, works in low light, is fast, and perfect IMO for portraits.


----------

